# Why did you pick your screename?



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I picked mine cuz its my nane LOL!

Give me some stories!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lohachata is one of my favorite fish.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

mine is the first song ever written by my band.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I have 2 actually, the one here.... thats obviously just my name....... boring I know.
My other stems more from a yard full of animals & kids, this may explain it better....... 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?justdisp&Imakettle


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ Very _Dirty Dancing_-esque.

My screen name is my initials. Boring, I know.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Osiris was egyptian GOD who died and his wife loved him so much had his umm manhood dipped in gold. I am fascinated with Egyptian mythology, and like name Osiris when i saw it


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine is as nickname for women in Ga


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My Id got deleted twice, so when I made a new one, I was in a hurry. I just used my initials. I don't remember where the 7 came from. It makes me look like a little kid.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> lohachata is one of my favorite fish


Thats a beautiful fish. I always thought your name was a variation on lots of chat.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

when I was a teenager I bred hamsters and had a pet rat. My boyfriend at that time called me 'mouse'.
I have also had my share of pet mice. it seems as good a name as any for the internet.
Unfortunatley my husband hates the name 'mouse.'
he calls me sparky!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

well elvis because its my name and 332 it was my bus number in 3rd grade


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

the day i made my account, someone at school forgot my name for a sec when he was telling a story, so that's what he called me instead.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

When I joined Pogo game site, I was trying to come up with a unique user name. This was the first internet site I had ever joined and since I don't have much of an imagination I was stuck. Hubby said "how about love bug". I asked why love bug and he said, "because you are MY love bug." I made a play on spelling and used luvbug and people eventually shortened it to Bug or Buggy and it stuck. Now I use it for everything.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

It's what I do for a living


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Wow*

I never knew 

KEEP 'EM COMING!


----------



## ucdxmisty (Oct 16, 2008)

Well mine is a dog I had and her title. U = United Kennel Club CDX= Companion Dog Excellent title and Misty was her call name. Misty was a special dog as she was born deaf. I showed her in obedience in UKC and Canada. She had 2 titles (CDX) in UKC and 1 (CD) in Canada.








Misty is the white sheltie in the picture. 

Pam


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Because I forgot my other name!:chair:


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

Mine was made up because I like coding stuff in HTML Code, as you coulda probably guess.......


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

because 





i am the 


FROGMANNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

My story is rather boring as my name is my favorite fish, so nothing really special there.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I picked mine because I like Plecostomuses even though I like Kuhli loaches more, but Kuhli just doesn't sound like a good name to me.


----------



## pfcsawman (Oct 24, 2008)

got mine from being in the military 

P rivate
F irst
C lass
S quad
A utomatic
W eapon 
and then man


----------



## CoryOto (Oct 17, 2008)

*I like the name Cory*

... I like the name Cory. If I had a son that would be a name under consideration. Plus, I like _Corydoras _and _Otocinclus_. Also, I'm an attorney, (but not a personal injury trial attorney). Since people call us lawyers "bottom-feeders" anyway, I figured I'd take the name of one proudly, LOL!


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol, Cortyoto, that last bit was pretty funny, nice choice of a name I'd say then.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well this is a long and a short story. I will give a shorter version. It is my name. It is also a chosen name that I made legal 15 years ago. My names-day is November 4. Hopefully I can snag an ice cream cake in celebration  It is like a second birthday to me.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

My name is a mix of my full name, and I hate it, it sounds so stupid! Oh well


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Mine actually comes off from my Call sign (IcemanTHB) from an online gaming squad I belong to called The HalfBreeds from the Delta Force game Black Hawk Down.

Not to mention that Ice is another word for diamonds - I'm always a girl's best friend ! ;-)


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Way back when (dinosaurs roamed the earth and ) email was still somewhat new (well, new enough that it was easy to get an account for free mail without a bunch of numbers, nobody else wanted this name yet) I signed up for an email account with Yahoo.
I used my nicname and lastname - red + paulhus = redpaulhus
Since I've had this email account for over a decade, its my defacto online ID - I haven't really used any other personal email accounts (just various work accounts) - no comcast or other ISP mail, just yahoo.
Which means its been a consistant way for people to reach me, for over a decade.

Around the same time, I started visiting a few online fishy sites. (This one and the now-defunct PGTropicals were my main two). I wanted to stay consistant - I wanted to make sure that somebody who met me at one site would know it was me at another site - so I've been using the same userID pretty much everywhere I go for the past 13+ years. Before then (in the old DOS/win31/BBS days) I used a few other handles, but since around 94 or 95 I've been pretty consistant (thanks to my cousin, I even own the domain name, redpaulhus.com :mrgreen: )


so uh - long story short - its my nickname and last name.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What happened to pgtropicals and what type of site was it?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

PGTropicals was a forum for a small little petstore down in Virginia. The store owner was (is) a cool guy, and some of the folks I knew here were regulars there as well. It was a nice, warm, fuzzy "community". After the store closed up, a bunch of us opened a similar forum (mostly the same users to begin with) called The Community Tank. That lasted for a few years (til the 2nd or 3rd time our host had both health and server problems and we lost everything). I think that was around 2003-4 or so.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I Love Cichlids, easy enough


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds cool I guess? I added the ~ because it looks better then _ and I added a Y to change things up too. So there you have it.

Knight~Ryder


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

me and my girlfriend bought a fish tank. had questions. this was our names. I got mts


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I used to sell reconstructed fashion on ebay under the username "trashion." I still do, sometimes. Secondhand/reconstructed clothes=trash + fashion. Yep. I just stuck with it, because I liked the way it sounded.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Because my mom told me not to pick my nose.LOL


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I know there are more stories out there. When I see a screename, I wonder what that person is like. Why you chose your name tells a little about you, so MORE! (not to discount the ones that have posted. I really think it is fun to read these. My sincere gratitude to those that have posted.)

And frogman5 do you like terrestrial frogs, or aquatic frogs?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 11, 2008)

I picked Intrepid when I read the history of the USS Intrepid (the carrier museum in New York) and thought it awesome.

Its definition is a nice bonus too!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

my name. end of story.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine is a mix of my full name, and now I regret it because it sounds really stupid.


----------

